# How much do 5 +1 arrows cost?



## johnsemlak (Apr 2, 2004)

Can I just divide 2350 by 10?

As a cheaper alternative, how much do silver arrows cost?


----------



## CalrinAlshaw (Apr 2, 2004)

Well, if 50 +1 arrows cost...2000(for +1) +300(MW) +2.5gp(for base price of 50 arrows) Then thats 2302.5gp

Then 2302.5/10 = 230.25 or 230gp 2sp, and 5cp

Calrin Alshaw


----------



## Thanee (Apr 2, 2004)

Silver arrows are 1gp apiece, I think.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 4, 2004)

In 3.0 they were, 3.5 only seems to have that "alchemical silver" BS. Wotc is so terrorfied of injecting any realism by just saying only weapons that can cope with silver's inferior metal qualities[daggers, bolts, arrows etc, they now let any weapon be silver for -1 damage . 

Silver, Alchemical: A complex process involving metallurgy and alchemy can bond silver to a weapon made of steel so that it bypasses the damage reduction of creatures such as lycanthropes.
On a successful attack with a silvered weapon, the wielder takes a –1 penalty on the damage roll (with the usual minimum of 1 point of damage). The alchemical silvering process can’t be applied to nonmetal items, and it doesn’t work on rare metals such as adamantine, cold iron, and mithral.
Alchemical silver has 10 hit points per inch of thickness and hardness 8.
Type of Alchemical Silver Item	Item Cost Modifier
Ammunition	+2 gp
Light weapon	+20 gp
One-handed weapon, or one head of a double weapon	+90 gp
Two-handed weapon, or both heads of a double weapon	+180 gp


----------



## Scion (Apr 4, 2004)

Just try to get one of these eventually  and keep upgrading it as you get funding.

From: wizards 
Quiver of Anariel:Quivers of Anariel appear to be typical arrow containers capable of holding a score of arrows. However, the quivers automatically replenish themselves with standard or magical arrows, such that they are always full. Some quivers also create arrows made of special materials, such as adamantine, cold iron, or alchemical silver.

Once an arrow it taken from the quiver, it must be used within 1 round or it vanishes.

Moderate conjuration; CL 7th; Craft Wondrous Item, magic weapon, minor creation; Price 28,000 gp (standard arrows), 29,000 gp (masterwork arrows), 32,000 gp (+1 arrows), 44,000 gp (+2 arrows), 64,000 gp (+3 arrows), 92,000 gp (+4 arrows), 128,000 gp (+5 arrows); Add an additional +6,000 gp for adamantine arrows, +4,005 gp for cold iron arrows, or +200 gp for alchemical silver arrows; Weight 1 lb.


----------

